# Worst night, getting dash camera next week



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

First 2 trips were good, to local bars

Normal trip to local bar
Normal trip to local bar
ntoxicated couple need a 25 mile drive home. Woman texts male something like "if we hurry home, you can have sex before I fall asleep" Male want to stop at a friend's party to say hello, she didn't want to go in. 5 minutes later he returned and now the female is pissed, and accusing him of shooting up in the bathroom. Sex is off, she wants a different drop off. Driving the 25 miles, they're arguing about an upcoming DUI case she has, that apparently he paid $11,000 for her! He goes inside and gets me a $20 tip from his safe. She goes inside for a change of clothes. I whiteness them each shoving in the window. She comes out and says she'll find another way home. I identified myself as an off duty firefighter and that I saw the shoving, "did he hit you?" "No, I got kids". I told her get in the car we'll go to you mothers who has the kids, you can get clothes tomorrow when you're sober. She ended up staying with her probably drug dealing boyfriend. I left quickly.
Normal trip from college house party to dorm
Boyfriend and girlfriend need a ride to the emergency room because he's having anxiety disorder and the medications aren't working. (He was so normal, it could have waited for a doctors office visit) BUT I have a potential freak out in the back seat.
Normal trip from bar to dorm

Normal trip from college house party to dorm

2 women get into back seat with friend holding red disposable cup that appears like an alcoholic beverage. I tell the passengers the cup isn't going in my car! Rider States her friend needs the cup, she might vomit. I gave them a emesis bag, and swipe to accept the ride. Then an aggressive gentleman gets in the front seat. I notice the address and ask "why are we going to Sparrow Hospital?" The aggressive gentleman who appeared intoxicated yelled "she might die from drinking too much!"
I identified myself as an off duty firefighter paramedic, and asked "you believe she has alcohol poisoning?"
Mary responded, "yes please take us to the hospital."
I informed them "medically she needs an ambulance and I can't legally let her just puke and pass out in my backseat."
I called 911, at which point my data signal stopped working (freezing the Uber app) as I was locked to the cell tower and emergency dispatch.
The aggressive gentleman yelled at me "You're an asshole! We're calling another Uber!"
I waited for the Police to arrive and search the area for alcohol poisoned group of friends, and found a mess in my back seat with a blue cup abandoned. I'M AWAITING UBER'S DECISION ON MY CLEANING REIMBURSEMENT!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber decided my night was worth an extra $100 
Enough to buy my dash camera.
Should endure less Bullshit with security camera running!


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber decided my night was worth an extra $100
> Enough to buy my dash camera.
> Should endure less Bullshit with security camera running!


$100??? That's it?!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

It's was an easy cleanup, I'm just happy to be able to afford a quality dash camera! Now the wife won't be seriously mad, if I present a plan to solve future incidents.


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

You know you can call them and ask them random dumb questions before pick up to make sure there not pissed off or crazy drunk. Nice going with calling the cops


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm well experienced with drunks and vomit. Fully capable on containing both. I'm not rejecting rides unless they belong in the back of a Police car or Ambulance.

Ryan
Firefighter Paramedic (disabled)


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Did the cops find the drunks?


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

And why you let them bring open containers in your car


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

uberxtreme said:


> Did the cops find the drunks?


Not before I completed my Uber incident report and left to cleanup at a gas station. She coukf die behind a 7/11 dumpster for all I care!

911 Authorities contacted, responded, searched searched the area, Uber & I have no liability now.

They got drunk and ran from the police and ambulance trying to help. Whom ever ran the party & bought the alcohol might have liability if her parents get a good lawyer.


uberxtreme said:


> And why you let them bring open containers in your car


I made them toss the all red disposable cups. the blue Tupperware cup surprised me when I inspected the back seat later. It was empty and now in my recycling bin. I'll take blaim for that loss in situational awareness


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber decided my night was worth an extra $100
> Enough to buy my dash camera.
> Should endure less Bullshit with security camera running!


I have a camera that loop records, it has a fold down screen and people see themselves on it.

I have not had a single problem. Most people say Hiiii and wave at it and we go about our ride.

I had one girl say "I didn't sign a consent form!" to which I replied "well, i'm not broadcasting it on television or the internet... The recordings don't leave the car." Then i told her about my "camera rolls or wheels don't" policy. She shut up after that.

P.S. That photo is gross... What the hell did that girl eat!?!?? LOL


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Honestly looks like a fake photo. Did you run your fingers through it?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Honestly looks like a fake photo. Did you run your fingers through it?


Yeah that just looks like mustard


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Then i told her about my "camera rolls or wheels don't" policy. She shut up after that.


I have the Michigan recording device law printed in my glove box. So here were allowed to have it. It's my property, and we're a single party consent state, so it's double legal to have a recording device. I'll use it mostly forward for drunk jaywalkers and random police stops accusing me of not stopping at a light or sign (they need a primary offense to check for DUI?


lyft_audi said:


> P.S. That photo is gross... What the hell did that girl eat!?!?? LOL


I don't know nacho cheese and 40 shots of Tequila? 


SumGuy said:


> Honestly looks like a fake photo. Did you run your fingers through it?


No, she might have touched it fleeing the vehicle. I was willing to help, but it had to be under my Medical direction and advice. There was no reason to flee unless somebody was under age or had warrants.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Yeah that just looks like mustard


I was thinking mashed squash or baby food.

Either way its gross and op needs a warning in the title.

What the hell man?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

So, less gross pictures from now on.
Sorry, my first post was an angry post about missing out on 3 cleaning fees. And I was educated about taking pictures and send the request immediately. So now I'm a little over zealous documenting the incidents.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Either way its gross and op needs a warning in the title.
> 
> What the hell man?


Its just puke.


----------



## Firecapt (Mar 3, 2016)

Fellow firefighter too, only do Uber about once a week and I have emesis bags ready. I thought cleanup fee was $200 though. Just completed 100 rides and haven't had anyone puke yet (even though I probably just jinxed myself). Sounds like your in a college town though with younger pax that can't handle their alcohol. Maybe you should invest in some seat covers for your back seat. If anyone pukes, take the pictures and cleanup should be just removing and washing the cover. Easy $200. Back when I was on the ambulance i had to clean up puke in the back of the box many times and didn't get anything more than my hourly rate I was already getting....Keep it safe out there brother


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

This is why I could never drive past 8pm.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Some nights we'd go to the quarter car wash and hose out the back of the Ambulance!

How ever, nothing was worse than stepping in dog shit, and then arguing with your partner about who stepped in it!

Yeah, you probably jinxed yourself, just remember to ALWAYS be a firefighter first, Uber driver second. Uber ACTUALLY called me once, after I identifed my credentials, and they got worried about liability of unsupervised intoxicated riders after drop off. Now I have a long leash to do what I want with drunks. Remember we're technically Mandated Reporters if we witnessed certain "things"

In my college town I'm always on the lookout for alcohol poisoning and possible unconsenting rapes. When in doubt, I make the call for a welfare check.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

You handled all of those correctly and yes GET THAT DASH CAMERA. I don't recommend ANYONE driving ANYWHERE without one. Invaluable tool.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Do the pax ever ask you to turn on your emergency fire lights during a trip?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Firecapt said:


> Fellow firefighter too, only do Uber about once a week and I have emesis bags ready. I thought cleanup fee was $200 though. Just completed 100 rides and haven't had anyone puke yet (even though I probably just jinxed myself). Sounds like your in a college town though with younger pax that can't handle their alcohol. Maybe you should invest in some seat covers for your back seat. If anyone pukes, take the pictures and cleanup should be just removing and washing the cover. Easy $200. Back when I was on the ambulance i had to clean up puke in the back of the box many times and didn't get anything more than my hourly rate I was already getting....Keep it safe out there brother


I've done 850 trips on Uber and 50 trips on Lyft. I drive mostly bar hours. Haven't cleaned up puke once. Maybe I'm lucky.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I've done 850 trips on Uber and 50 trips on Lyft. I drive mostly bar hours. Haven't cleaned up puke once. Maybe I'm lucky.


I drove mostly the bar crowd too and didn't get any puke on my seats. I DO attribute a lot of that to luck.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

If everybody was still able to walk and talk I would have probably just proceeded to the hospital, but calling 911 is always an option too if someone claims they are poisoned. Never had any vomit and I guess I'm just lucky because I'm usually hauling drunk young girls.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry if they're sick enough to require a trip to the hospital, they're sick enough for an ambulance. I will not be held liable if the rapidly deteriorate in my car and die. I'm an Uber driver not an ambulance driver/paramedic.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> You handled all of those correctly and yes GET THAT DASH CAMERA. I don't recommend ANYONE driving ANYWHERE without one. Invaluable tool.


Thanks!
I'm still disappointed that 3rd trip womam didn't get back in my car

Would have paid the 25 mile trip back into town
And insure her safety from her drug dealer boyfriend when she was intoxicated and instigated the situation as well
Would have been best for all, but I wasn't waiting


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I've done 850 trips on Uber and 50 trips on Lyft. I drive mostly bar hours. Haven't cleaned up puke once. Maybe I'm lucky.


You have a boring Town! LOL
Michigan State University is known as a top party school.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_State_University_student_riots

This is what happens occasionally:




The Taco Bell never reopened that the students burned out

EDIT: I'll probably used these as evidence for a cleaning fee, next time Uber tells me it's "*normal wear and tear to have a mess*"
MSU isn't "normal"


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked. 

Other than that, keep the door locked until you can see what is in everyone's hands. If it is a gun or a red party cup, keep the doors locked and roll on. 

Cxl -Other

Email Goober with the info, not because they will do anything, but because they never delete anything either. It will be on file if the pax is an ass.


----------



## Firecapt (Mar 3, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> You have a boring





Fireguy50 said:


> You have a boring Town! LOL
> Michigan State University is known as a top party school.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_State_University_student_riots
> 
> ...


God Bless Texas!! That crap doesn't happen in the gun-friendly southern states because people know they would get shot for trying to pull that BS


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked.
> 
> Other than that, keep the door locked until you can see what is in everyone's hands. If it is a gun or a red party cup, keep the doors locked and roll on.


Doors always locked, vehicle tactically positioned for evasive get away, radio muted, sunroof poped so I can listen. I'm aware of Situational Awareness


RockinEZ said:


> Email Goober with the info, not because they will do anything, but because they never delete anything either. It will be on file if the pax is an ass.


Oh yes, I email Uber weekly to add riders to my block list. Or at least they've led me to believe there is a block list for drivers and riders


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Doors always locked, vehicle tactically positioned for evasive get away, radio muted, sunroof poped so I can listen. I'm aware of Situational Awareness
> 
> Oh yes, I email Uber weekly to add riders to my block list. Or at least they've led me to believe there is a block list for drivers and riders


Yea, don't be silly. 
Read the posts by HappyTypist.

Having an email explaining an extreme situation can be the difference between a Philippine CSR understanding or not understanding a customer complaint.

I am not saying notify them about every problem, just the problems that are likely to cause you trouble in the near future.

It has made a difference for me, and how Uber handled a problem a pax had. They could have made it a problem the driver had, but they did not because of the information I provided.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> You have a boring Town! LOL
> Michigan State University is known as a top party school.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_State_University_student_riots
> 
> ...


Dude. I went to Michigan State. Grew up in Cadillac. 

In fact, I was there from 1998 to 2004. I do not believe I was involved in th Taco Bell incident.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

They built a new Taco Bell across the street, but the old building is still boarded up


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm still disappointed that 3rd trip womam didn't get back in my car
> 
> Would have paid the 25 mile trip back into town
> ...


Unfortunately, the women almost always stay in those situations...More than once I've been in similar situations and every time they go back even when their greeted with a punch to the face for their loyalty. Its stomach churning and infuriating and I just can NOT comprehend to this day WHY.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Luckily I didn't witness him actually punch her or I would have been stuck there with the police.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Luckily I didn't witness him actually punch her or I would have been stuck there with the police.


In that instance they were in a car actively driving off when I saw it otherwise it would have been pretty ugly. Keep in mind that if you DO step in like that be prepared for the possibility of having to fight both him AND her. Had a partner get stabbed by a woman who was defending the man who had been beating her a few minutes before.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

D Town said:


> Unfortunately, the women almost always stay in those situations...More than once I've been in similar situations and every time they go back even when their greeted with a punch to the face for their loyalty. Its stomach churning and infuriating and I just can NOT comprehend to this day WHY.


Women stay in close proximity to the wallet. Not necessarily theirs. 
Just the full one.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

D Town said:


> In that instance they were in a car actively driving off when I saw it otherwise it would have been pretty ugly. Keep in mind that if you DO step in like that be prepared for the possibility of having to fight both him AND her. Had a partner get stabbed by a woman who was defending the man who had been beating her a few minutes before.


Oh yes, it is pathological. Those women can't get sexually satisfied by guys who aren't like that.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

D Town said:


> In that instance they were in a car actively driving off when I saw it otherwise it would have been pretty ugly. Keep in mind that if you DO step in like that be prepared for the possibility of having to fight both him AND her. Had a partner get stabbed by a woman who was defending the man who had been beating her a few minutes before.


Oh hell one of my ex-wives was a cop. The most dangerous calls they got were domestic. 
They always went with backup to domestic calls.

I have not experienced this in my car. Not sure what I would do. 
Maybe bail with the keys and phone.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

D Town said:


> In that instance they were in a car actively driving off when I saw it otherwise it would have been pretty ugly. Keep in mind that if you DO step in like that be prepared for the possibility of having to fight both him AND her. Had a partner get stabbed by a woman who was defending the man who had been beating her a few minutes before.


No no no no
I'm not getting in the middle of anything!
I got a bad back
They're both intoxicated

I would have driven a safe distance from the address awaiting Police response. Possibly offered Medical care until an Ambulance arrived to transfer patient care. But I'm also allowed a safe scene environment to work in.

Legally I can't leave people that need Medical attention (mostly super drunks). Every PAX has 3 options with me

Peaceful ride home
Back of a Police car
Back of an Ambulance
And I'll choose for them if I need to, so quick and happy to make that call.
Puke + arrest or ride to hospital makes it easy to collect the cleaning fee.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Oh hell one of my ex-wives was a cop. The most dangerous calls they got were domestic.
> They always went with backup to domestic calls.
> 
> I have not experienced this in my car. Not sure what I would do.
> Maybe bail with the keys and phone.


They were verbally combative in the car, she was going to pawn her wedding ring, he wanted his $11,000 back he paid for her DUI court fees, it wasn't fun. But I used my experience to keep the peace and get them home without violence. Best 25 miles of my night


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I know an engineer that worked on the light disassociation project for the gov. 
Maybe we could have that installed in the back seat. 

For the military it was not useful, all it did was make the enemy barf, but still combative. 
Wait, that makes it less than useful in your car. 

Nevermind.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd like an opticom emitter on my personal vehicle!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'd like an opticom emitter on my personal vehicle!


Well sure we all would, but it costs more than the car right now.
The traffic fine part that is...... Hell it may be a felony.

For those that do not know, Opticom is the system that senses a specific series of flashes from a strobe light used on emergency vehicles. It is supposed to turn the lights green for emergency vehicles when it works. It doesn't always work.

Ancient technology, easy to crack, easier to catch crackers.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

In my area it's on every traffic light, and it works!
Pretty sure it was 9/11 homeland security grant money, as it goes out past the city limits to the entire metropolitan area.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> In my area it's on every traffic light, and it works!
> Pretty sure it was 9/11 homeland security grant money, as it goes out past the city limits to the entire metropolitan area.


It works because a technician is responding to repair requests. 
I have some experience with Opticom.

What appears to work like magic is always technology. Technology needs technicians to keep it working. 
Snow and weather are hard on lenses.

Opticom works because people keep it working.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Well I applaud them.
And feel bad for all the civilians who don't realize how many emergency vehicles are using it just to cut traffic on their way back to the station or grocery store, and any other non emergency they can get away with.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Well sure we all would, but it costs more than the car right now.
> The traffic fine part that is...... Hell it may be a felony.
> 
> For those that do not know, Opticom is the system that senses a specific series of flashes from a strobe light used on emergency vehicles. It is supposed to turn the lights green for emergency vehicles when it works. It doesn't always work.
> ...


In most states it a felony to use one unless you're driving an authorized emergency vehicle responding to an emergency; and in many states it also carries a $10,000 fine. *Uber driver enroute to a 6.5 surge trip does not constitute a valid emergency


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> In most states it a felony to use one unless you're driving an authorized emergency vehicle responding to an emergency; and in many states it also carries a $10,000 fine. *Uber driver enroute to a 6.5 surge trip does not constitute a valid emergency


There it is. How much to you want to pay to skip red lights.

Me personally, nothing. I will wait.

I think there is a bit of beauty in how citizens obey traffic lights. It is a bit like saying "We all can not fit, and need to take turns".

That or you will receive a $500 fine if you don't comply.

Personally I don't run lights because there is a cop on every corner in SoCal.


----------



## JCHeights (Jan 25, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Some nights we'd go to the quarter car wash and hose out the back of the Ambulance!
> 
> How ever, nothing was worse than stepping in dog shit, and then arguing with your partner about who stepped in it!
> 
> ...


If Uber was smart they would scour the ends of the earth for guys like you and, god forbid, pay them a little bit more for the value added service that you provide when you drive.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm well experienced with drunks and vomit. Fully capable on containing both. I'm not rejecting rides unless they belong in the back of a Police car or Ambulance.
> 
> Ryan
> Firefighter Paramedic (disabled)


Same ... Agreed. Former State Trooper/EMT
and like you I've called both EMS & PD to handle the pax that should have been under their care or custody


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

It's easy money if the driver has the right attitude and a little experience.
They are too drunk to notice the surge rate they're paying, and you might get an entertainment worth a cleaning fee.

And I'm embarrassed, because Uber PAX war stories are nothing compared to real Fire/Police/EMS war stories. Bunch of whiners scared of a drunk PAX


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked, Keep da doors locked.
> 
> Other than that, keep the door locked until you can see what is in everyone's hands. If it is a gun or a red party cup, keep the doors locked and roll on.
> 
> ...


Solid advice.. When I was newbie, I made a mistake after dropping pax near a crowded bar.. She just opened the door and made herself comfortable.. Would not get out even after her partner told her to.. Was swearing left and right.. Funny part was they haven't even summoned Uber yet at that point. Anyways now I immediately lock doors after drop off.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Always pull away a bit
Enough for the vehicle to auto-lock
And polite not to rate them in their face.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> It's easy money if the driver has the right attitude and a little experience.
> They are too drunk to notice the surge rate they're paying, and you might get an entertainment worth a cleaning fee.
> 
> And I'm embarrassed, because Uber PAX war stories are nothing compared to real Fire/Police/EMS war stories. Bunch of whiners scared of a drunk PAX


True, at least 95% of the stories I've heard here about dealing with drunk pax are TAME compared to what I've dealt with...the only point I'll concede is the fact that you are alone in the car with no backup as an Uber driver.


----------



## tcmitch1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ha! Fireguy is right. I'm originally from Flint and remember partying back in the late 80's early 90's at MSU... Cedar Village ( if I remember that name) was one of the central party areas back then. This was while my brother and some friends attended MSU..


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'd like an opticom emitter on my personal vehicle!


You can buy one on eBay.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> You can buy one on eBay.


Dude that's probably a sting when I sign for delivery! LOL


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Beur said:


> You can buy one on eBay.


You can also buy a blue strobe.

Don't buy either unless you want to deal with law enforcement folks that are pretty pissed off.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> You can also buy a blue strobe.
> 
> Don't buy either unless you want to deal with law enforcement folks that are pretty pissed off.


We don't have light controls any longer in PS, but red light cameras we have a plenty.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Everything is LED

I miss the old airport landing lights the State Troopers had on rooftop


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

AUSDOM AD282 Dash Camera DVR with HDR Night Vision. 
Estimated delivery Thursday!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> AUSDOM AD282 Dash Camera DVR with HDR Night Vision.
> Estimated delivery Thursday!


What did that set ya back


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

$90 + $17 for 64GB memory card
Free Amazon prime shipping


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> $90 + $17 for 64GB memory card
> Free Amazon prime shipping


That's no bad. I think mine is on its last legs.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Let me play with it for a couple weeks at night before taking my advice. It could be $h!t


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Let me play with it for a couple weeks at night before taking my advice. It could be $h!t


Im in no hurry. I'm still investigating options. Might go with the 360° camera


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I looked at the Blacksys CF-100 2-Channel camera. But I didn't like the bad night vision reviews


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I looked at the Blacksys CF-100 2-Channel camera. But I didn't like the bad night vision reviews


I can't remember if I posted it here already or not, but expect the interior night vision to be crap.

If it has infrared lights to record the interior at night you will find that it doesn't have enough of them.

You can get an external infrared light and power it through a special USB cable. It should work with any camera that uses infrared for night vision.

I documented my setup here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-tried-a-sima-sl-100ir-light-for-their-dashcam.70530/


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks! I'll be playing a lot on Thursday!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Undermensch said:


> I can't remember if I posted it here already or not, but expect the interior night vision to be crap.
> 
> If it has infrared lights to record the interior at night you will find that it doesn't have enough of them.
> 
> ...


Yup... Mine has night vision... For about 25% of the screen in the middle and less than 2 feet away.

I'll be getting some IR lamps like undermensch has to fix that.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> First 2 trips were good, to local bars
> 
> Normal trip to local bar
> Normal trip to local bar
> ...


I hate these stories. Government goes through way too much money. First responders should be compensated enough to not have to worry about getting a second job, whether it is to make a livable wage or for some extra money. First responders should feel that they can take their family on vacation and pay for all of the bills. Thank you for your service. I am sorry you have to do this part time. I am sure you get your fair share of drunks while on call.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

you need to stop trying to be a hero at 0.40/mile


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Power cord ran discreetly into the center console
https://uberpeople.net/threads/lighter-plug-adapter-teardown-and-hidden-charger.75249/


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Camera installed, night time driving, no surge, just testing the camera audio & night video quality


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

It's a terribly night, Uber did a panic text "students are graduating this week!"
Market is oversaturated with drivers. 
I was hoping to get a lot of first time experience using my camera, but it's mostly me talking like a reality star on Deadliest Catch!


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> It's a terribly night, Uber did a panic text "students are graduating this week!"
> Market is oversaturated with drivers.
> I was hoping to get a lot of first time experience using my camera, but it's mostly me talking like a reality star on Deadliest Catch!


As in: all talk and no fish?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yep, better luck with a fishing rod.
However I Started a new thread to find the possible answer.........

https://uberpeople.net/threads/out-of-town-drivers.75286/


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I can't remember if I posted it here already or not, but expect the interior night vision to be crap.
> 
> If it has infrared lights to record the interior at night you will find that it doesn't have enough of them.
> 
> ...


I don't think HDR will pickup IR LED's.
I'll test it later on a different security home camera I have with IR LED's, but I'm feeling pessimistic about the success.

The videos I got tonight weren't bad, but weren't great either, but I didn't have the HDR setting on (my fault)
This camera is going to be a learning curve, there is a still image button I didn't know about, but apparently I took 3 pictures?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

So are you strictly front facing then? Can you easily turn it around if need be?

I only have a single lens, but it's facing in car.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> So are you strictly front facing then? Can you easily turn it around if need be?
> 
> I only have a single lens, but it's facing in car.


Yes, it's a single lens, but I swivel it.

Forward for drunk jaywalkers, and traffic incidents.
Defense if an aggressive cop makes up an excuse to check me for DUI.
If the PAX approaching the vehicle looks roudy, I rotate it before they enter.
I also turn it towards any interesting drama outside the vehicle I see.

HOWEVER, the screen times out and only red & blue blinking lights can be seen on the back, so the lights would be enough to convince drunks it's a dual facing camera.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> First 2 trips were good, to local bars
> 
> Normal trip to local bar
> Normal trip to local bar
> ...


For being a trained emergency responder and situationally aware, you totally messed up not getting a dash cam before driving Uber. It's like the #1 recommendation by experienced drivers.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

If I had play money for dash cameras, I wouldn't be out Uber driving


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> If I had play money for dash cameras, I wouldn't be out Uber driving


OK, so by week 3?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe I made enough that first month, doubtful. I did let the shenagians go on longer than I should before camera investment. I would use my camera phone and luckily nobody dared to challenge my intimidating stature. 
However I'm like Cary Elwes in Princess Bride, but let's not tell the PAX I'm mostly dead


----------

